# Man with Cape spotted in local thai restaurant.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The infamous Cape Chef was spotted in Chicago and his identity is only known to a select few individuals. Upon our initial meeting (and after the gasping and shuddering died down) all were completely blown away. 

All the details have not been worked out, it will be an official contest once the pictures are posted to figure out who the real Cape Chef is???? 

Stayed tuned for more on the Cape Crusader.

 BAM!!!  SOCK!!!  KERPLOW!!!


----------



## capechef (Dec 28, 2000)




----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

It's nice to see you back, cc! Safe and sound and full of humour...


----------



## capechef (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks Pooh..
Nice to be back.
 cc


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, CC, this sure was a drawn out puzzle, but I finally know who you are. 
 Funny, Greg. All this time I couldn't read anyone's profile until my son taught me how to open Internet Explorer and get the posted info. I've so much enjoyed reading about the friendly people who post. Curiosity was killing me over trying to find out who CC is. It nearly became an obsession! LOL!

[ May 27, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It's not the guy that's been posting in this thread. The replies in this thread are from capechef, cape chef's evil twin!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

So, who is the real CC ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yooaaaa.......

Chill out foodisme!!!!

My tale is one that only a few can follow..

I am a man of peace and respect..


For those who know me they will concure.
This is a site that fosters growth,respect and community! I love this place and will defend it with my honor!!!!!
    
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have no fear, foodisme. You will find no more honorable, fine person (the Yiddish term is "mensch") than Cape Chef! I know from first hand experience, when I met him face to face in Chicago recently. Don't miss a chance to meet him this fall! Watch for a gathering day/place. It's in the works.


----------

